
28,000 Missing Deaths: Tracking the True Toll of the Coronavirus Crisis - doener
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/21/world/coronavirus-missing-deaths.html
======
beamatronic
There's enough different people in different industries, counting various
things, that you can't really hide the truth for very long. If you have enough
different kinds of metrics, you can paint a very clear picture of trends.

